# fertilizing in low-tech tank



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

I am wondering how everyone else approaches fertilization in a low-tech tank.

I have a 30gal low-tech tank that has 55watts of power compact fluorescent light over it. That's pretty high, so to keep it low tech, I do DIY CO2 in the summer (apartment nice and warm so the CO2 does well) and cut the lights back to only about 6 or 7 hours in the winter. Raising the lights a few inches off the tank has helped tremendously as well. Water changes are approx 40%, and sporadic, usually every 3 to 6 weeks. The goal is monthly, but sometimes I forget...

Anyhow- fertilization. Primarily, I rely on Rootmedic tabs in the substrate, but I will dose some dry ferts after each WC as well. (I think its 1/32 tsp Plantex CSM+B, 1/32 tsp phosphate, 1/16 tsp nitrate. The measuring spoons actually say "smidgen" of Plantex and P, and "dash" of nitrate, but I think those are the conversions).

I had planned to rely on the plants for signs of deficiencies, but the problem with slow-growing plants is they are slow to show signs.

Although advice for my particular situation is appreciated, I mainly was looking for other stories. What is your low-tech tank like? What is your fertilization strategy?


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Fertilizing a Low Tech Tank*

Hello nature...

I have a couple of low light, low tech 30s. Briefly, I do three things:

I make sure the lighting matches the plants. Your lighting is good. If you get close to 2 watts of light per gallon of tank volume, most plants will do well.

Second, I have a lot of fish in these tanks, so there's no fertilizer issue. If you're not well stocked on fish, then you just need to provide a commercial fert in dry, liquid or granules and dose according to instructions.

Third, and this is as important as the other two, you need to be replacing a minimum of half the tank water weekly. If you don't, IMO your fish and plants will not be as healthy as they could be. By flushing large amounts of clean, treated water through your tank, you maintain the minerals the plants and fish need for good health. Plus, you'll guarantee a clean, stable environment. So, bump up the water changes, you'll notice a big difference!

B


----------



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, BBradbury. I'm very confident that the PC fluorescents don't follow the 1-2 watts per gallon rule, because they give off a lot more light per watt. Hoppy has a thread somewhere about PAR readings, and I'm sure that was the basic takeaway message.

My tank is lightly stocked, which is why I use some commercial ferts.

I'm actually pretty happy with my tank- the plants grow slow, but everything is stable. I have some algae, but its not growing faster than I can take care of it with my occasional pruning, so I don't stress out about it. I was just curious what other people are doing for fertilizing with low-tech.

Anyone else want to share their low-tech fertilization strategies?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Check out this link http://www.sudeepmandal.com/hobbies/planted-aquarium/low-tech-planted-tank-guide/ tom Barr's approach seems to be working for me. Dose N + trAce once a week.see link for measurements. It's not much. I sometimes forget but it's cuz I have a dirt tank(walstad) and really probably do not need to but why not. I haven't seen anything bad come from it. And I'm sure my plants like t.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there. I am not sure you can consider my tank low tech, but here it is. I have a 10 gallon tank with EcoComplete for the sub, 2 x 15 watt 6500K spiral CFL bulbs in dome reflectors and I dose every other day with a 50% WC once a week and DIY CO2. I dose Micros in the form of Nutrafin PlantGro and Macros I can't remember the name of. I also have some heavy stocking, 3 bulldog plecos, 4 ghost shrimp, and 10 cardinal tetras with plans to add more. My plants grow like crazy. On the lighting aspect, Hoppys thread is key. Some would say that my 30 watts of light on a 10 gallon is low to medium, but with the reflectors I have, it is high. I know this cuz normally red plants are red. I would say, look into dosing at least once a week, and waterchanging once a week too. If you want to run some cheap CO2, look into a paintball setup.:biggrin:


----------



## naturelady (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, the reason I don't dose my ferts into the water column more often is that I figure the root tabs are constantly leeching some ferts into the water column. I doubt all of the fertilizers are staying in the substrate... Anyhow, that was my thought. Perhaps I am mistaken.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I have three tanks that I would consider low tech, although I do dose with Excel. I only add root tabs & Flourish Comprehensive which contains micros and a small amount of macros. I dose Flourish Comprehensive 1/2 recommended dose 2x per week. In one of my tanks, I decided to try adding a very low dose of phosporus 1x per week since I noticed a tiny amount of green spot algae. I only started this two weeks ago, although I do notice the gsa diminishing.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

naturelady said:


> Well, the reason I don't dose my ferts into the water column more often is that I figure the root tabs are constantly leeching some ferts into the water column. I doubt all of the fertilizers are staying in the substrate... Anyhow, that was my thought. Perhaps I am mistaken.


It will leach, but not in the amounts the plants will use. Usually much less. The root tabs are really good for heavy root feeders like the crypts, but if you have any stem plants or stuff attached to DW, then they rely heavily on the nutrients in the water column.


----------

